# Old tbg guy kills 2 opening morning



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2010)

It has been a couple of years since i've killed anything so i was trying to make up for it today.
At 7:15 i shot a medium size doe and at 7:30 i shot a smaller doe. I won't tell you about the one i missed 
at 7:05 
Now somebody tell me how to get the pics off my phone and on to the computer


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 11, 2010)

You da man!!!!!  Great job buddy!  Your supposed to carry a real camera in your pack.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2010)

Yea i reckon i need to get one, and i just found out i don't have internet on this phone. i can send it as a text but thats all


----------



## fflintlock (Sep 11, 2010)

Put your email addy in your contacts, (on your phone) then send them there, from your email you can send them to your photos on your PC or forward them any where to a link you can download them from, that's one way I do it.
Oh yea, CONGRATS on the double !!  Good shoot'n !


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 11, 2010)

Text me your photos and I will post them for you buddy. 912-297-0044


----------



## T.P. (Sep 11, 2010)

Good job, hurry up with the pics.


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 11, 2010)

That a boy.  Man, can't wait on pics.  Good way to get the monkey off the back.  Now just learn to hit pigs like that


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 11, 2010)

That  is the way to start opening day. You da Man.  I want to be gust like you when I grow up.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2010)

Martin is going to try to get them on here


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 11, 2010)

Congrats, Here is Dennis' 2 deer.


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 11, 2010)

Awesome Dennis, way to go buddy!!!


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 11, 2010)

Are those spots on the bottom deer?  What kind of broadhead was that?  It ripped the whole bottom out of that top deer.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice!  What did you shoot them with?


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 11, 2010)

I think that's condensation on the camera lense Mark.    I seem to recall a certain "first" porker for you that was weight challenged.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 11, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> I think that's condensation on the camera lense Mark.    I seem to recall a certain "first" porker for you that was weight challenged.


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 11, 2010)

I actually like it when the spots are farther forward.  Makes it easier for me to aim.  Don't be talking bad about my pig fetus.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 11, 2010)

Dennis is at the top of the leader board, with RC, Chris, Lance, Mark, and a whole bunch of other folks not even on the board yet!  Enjoy the lead while you can Bud!


----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes one had spots and both were shot with a Shrew classic hunter and Muzzy Phantoms and boy did they make large holes i think im going to like them!


----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2010)

This Lead won't last long


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 11, 2010)

Those Phantoms are wicked blades.  I am struggling w/ whether to use them or shoot the first one w/ a treeshark.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Sep 11, 2010)

Congrats Dennis glad to see you broke the ice!


----------



## BkBigkid (Sep 11, 2010)

I thought your were going for one deer with each bow? 

Congrats Dennis!  Way to start the season off right. 

Was that behind your house or else where?


----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2010)

In Dacula


----------



## Badddwithabow (Sep 11, 2010)

AWESOME brother congrats!!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 11, 2010)

Alright Dennis!  Proud for ya man!

How about some details on your setup, shot dist., etc., etc.?


----------



## LongBow01 (Sep 11, 2010)

Good shootin Dennis you smoked me I didn't see nuttin but e squirrles and a turtle.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2010)

Ok i was sitting on a large muscadine patch next to a pine thicket. At 7:05 a doe came in and gave me a shot at 12 yards and i shot right over her back!!! about 10 minutes later another doe came in and walked within 5 yards of my stand and i got her. then about 15 minutes a small doe walked right under me and made the mistake of stopping and looking back and i got her also at 10 yards.I had another doe within 10 yards but i got busted dang i should have killed 4 of them. I saw 7 deer total. 56" Shrew classic hunter 50# at 27" CX 150 with 100 grain insert and a 125 grain Muzzy Phantom


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 11, 2010)

You tha man Dennis!  I predict you'll kill another one on that spot.  It sounds hot.


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 11, 2010)

You go hero!!!  

I am proud for you Dennis. 
Good shooting, fine job, congratulations!
2, at a time, awesome.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 11, 2010)

great job dennis, congrats!


----------



## dutchman (Sep 11, 2010)

Dennis was bellyaching to me earlier this week about not having killed a deer in three years. It looks like he was hunting like he was mad at 'em this morning.

Way to go 'ol buddy!


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 11, 2010)

fine job Dennis!  good shootin.  I didnt even SEE a deer this morning..  skeeters werent bad though, so it was pleasant...
                 Going back out this evening, not sure whether to wear camo or a bathing suit! IT'S HOTTT down here.


----------



## ky_longbow (Sep 11, 2010)

congrats Dennis, good shooting ! so what time is dinner ready ?


----------



## rastaman (Sep 11, 2010)

Congratulations sir!


----------



## SOS (Sep 11, 2010)

You DAWG...well, at least one Dawg had a good day.  No Jackets had any luck in the stand or on the field.

Way To Go, Buddy!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 11, 2010)

CONGRATS. Dennis. Should be some great eating. Mike


----------



## returntoarchery (Sep 11, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## gurn (Sep 11, 2010)

Buddy yer ah killin machine!!


----------



## Elbow (Sep 11, 2010)

YAY!!!! Way to go Mr. Dennis!!!!
Double Kill!!!




I got nothing but shin splints.
El


----------



## pine nut (Sep 11, 2010)

Great job Dennis and I'm proud fer ye! I told ja  you'd be first!  Awful big to be wearing spots IMO.  Was she a fallow deer?


----------



## HALOJmpr (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice Job Dennis!


----------



## DWB (Sep 11, 2010)

Congrats Dennis!  Way to jump start the season!


----------



## robert carter (Sep 11, 2010)

Good Job Dennis.Stay on that spot its hot.RC


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Sep 11, 2010)

Way to go Dennis.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Sep 11, 2010)

Congrats! We didn't see a thing in Blue Ridge this morning then the rain ran us out this afternoon.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2010)

Saw 2 more this evening 1 got within 10 yards but it would not turn 
to a decent angle so maybe tomorrow


----------



## LanceColeman (Sep 11, 2010)

Alright Dennis!! Way ta go man!

Dude I aint even SEE 3 deer until this evenin.... and really only saw a third of one of them!


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 11, 2010)

Dennis, no one is happier for you than I am!  This was YOUR day!!!
Way to go Bud!


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 11, 2010)

Maybe you have around TBG for awhile,
but you AIN'T old, buddy.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 11, 2010)

Whole lotta dragging goin on...good work Dennis.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Sep 11, 2010)

Way to go Dennis.  Hot food sources can be lots of fun. Stay with it.


----------



## gregg dudley (Sep 11, 2010)

Good job, Dennis!

My son is playing youth football so the next 8 Saturdays are booked!  Looks like I wont make it to Georgia unless I take some Mondays off.  The FL opener is next weekend so I will see what I can put together.  Good luck to all of the rest of you guys....


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 12, 2010)

That's real cool Dennis!!!!
I hate you missed the first one....musta looked like a 6 inch lawnmower tire!!!!!
I'm proud you showed everybody up!!!!!!
Did you go eat at the Krystal on yur way home Buddy????


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 12, 2010)

Dennis  you make all of us 4H coaches proud!  Way to walk the walk!


----------



## Bowana (Sep 12, 2010)

Good job! Congrats!


----------



## dpoole (Sep 12, 2010)

congrat  that only leaves you with 10 more tags.


----------



## NavyDave (Sep 12, 2010)

AWESOME!!  The only deer I've seen are standing on the side of the road waving goodbye as we drive back to the game check station!!


----------



## LanceColeman (Sep 12, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> Whole lotta dragging goin on...good work Dennis.



Thats what I was about to ask. You aint break no sweat didja Dennis??

I know you gotta tendancy to sit on the ground sometimes a swell, were ya in a tree or on the ground?


----------



## Dennis (Sep 12, 2010)

I was in a loc-on stand about 50 yards from my truck.


----------



## matt schuster (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats Dennis !   Been slow around my house. . .


----------



## BGBH (Sep 12, 2010)

Good shooting & way to start the season..


----------



## Necedah (Sep 12, 2010)

Congratulations Dennis!
Good Shootin!

Dave


----------



## Gordief (Sep 12, 2010)

way to go my friend.


----------



## bownarrow (Sep 13, 2010)

Well done Dennis. Haven't been off to go yet but you're helpin me keep the pump primed


----------



## teethdoc (Sep 13, 2010)

You sound like rapid Fire, He does not believe in leaving witnesses.


----------



## ignition07 (Sep 13, 2010)

Alright Dennis!!  Congrats!!


----------



## markland (Sep 13, 2010)

Congrats Dennis, glad somebody saw some deer this weekend, 4 sits and 0 sightings for me, I got some more scouting work to do!


----------



## belle&bows (Sep 15, 2010)

Great job Dennis!!


----------

